# Anerythristic shield nose cobra



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all! Wanted to share some pictures with you guys of my scutatus! I hope you like them!

0.1 _Aspidelaps scutatus scutatus_ (anery):

















1.0 _Aspidelaps scutatus scutatus_ (anery):


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, interesting looking little fella. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice, has similarity to some of our burrowers


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks! Yes they do look a little bit like the burrowers you have in Australia!

Great little buggers 8)


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 6, 2010)

hi stefen just cause you live in the netherlands you dont have to tease us with this great snake she's a cutie thats for sure !!!!

great photo


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice, love the large rostral scale. How big is that animal?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2010)

They are around 20 cm. in length, maybe a little bit more


----------



## thals (Jul 6, 2010)

20cm? How cute! Gorgeous little sn cobra


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it a small lizard eater


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, only 20cms!?
is that as an adult?

so cute, looks like it should be bigger tho!


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks mate great pics


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quick bit of research suggests they can occasionally get to nearly 75cm and feed on small mammals, amphibians, lizards and snakes


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep! You are right Steve


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome! Brilliant snake! I'm a big fan of elapid morphs!  :lol:

Why do you call it anerythristic rather than axanthic? Just wondering


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 7, 2010)

That's awesome - a real-life pokemon! It's so cute...


----------



## Stefan (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks!

@ Sdaji: Hi there! How are you and your little babies doing? Thanks! Great that you like them. I bought them as anery, so I call them anery, haha. I am not an expert on morphs so I didn't even knew axantbic was the same


----------



## bigi (Jul 7, 2010)

crazy looking little bugger


----------



## percey39 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great snake stefan, im very jealous


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cute little things! They look so short and chubby lol.

From memory whilst living in the UK it was anerythristic, never once did I see any animals referred to as axanthic.


----------



## gunny (Jul 8, 2010)

The term anerythristic is the lack of red pigment and axanthic is the lack of yellow pigment. 
Love the photos very nice


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 8, 2010)

gunny said:


> The term anerythristic is the lack of red pigment and axanthic is the lack of yellow pigment.
> Love the photos very nice



That clears it all up! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Stefan (Jul 9, 2010)

gunny said:


> The term anerythristic is the lack of red pigment and axanthic is the lack of yellow pigment.
> Love the photos very nice


Thank you! They indeed miss their red/orange color  That is what makes them more beautiful in my opinion!


----------

